# حصريا  ترنيمة انا جاى وكلى خجل ليديا شديد



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2009)

*ترنيمة جميله لليديا شديد 
انا جاى وكلى خجل 
بالاشتراك مع فريق ترانيم السماء 
*
*للتحميل اضغط هنا 
*​


----------



## lovely dove (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك كتير علي الترنيمه تسلم ايدك 
جااااااااااااااري التحميل 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على الترنيمه يا جو 

جارى التحميل ........
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (29 أبريل 2009)

احب المرنمة وصوتها العذب ...شكرا" على الترنيمة


----------



## elamer1000 (17 مايو 2010)

*الف شكر ليك

ربنا يباركك

+++*​


----------



## nermeen1 (17 مايو 2010)

ميرسى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------

